# Safety Reminder



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Just a safety reminder since it hasn't been brought up in a while.

Please make a habit of writing down the local Hospital address and directions nearest to your camping destination.

We had to use it on the last trip out. Believe me it will take some of the stress off you at a time when you really need it and may not be thinking too clearly. It will save critical time too. The site we were at had sketchy internet service so having it already really helped.

Nearest emergency room was 45 minutes away so knowing that in advance will help you make decisions.

Happy Camping!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Great reminder! Also with the bad weather lately know what county your in or the nearest town. This really helps when NOAA makes announcements. I carry a VHF radio.

kevin


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have a son and wife who are allergic to bees. In fact, on our way camping one time, a bee flew into the truck and stung my wife. We had to get her to the hospital. That could easily happen while camping so thanks.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

I carry a full first aid kit in our camper, in my husbands car and in my truck. I also carry a large basket with liquid medicines for the kids, immodium, first aid ice packs, ace bandages, the works.

More times than I can count, I have been the only one who could help when someone got hurt; anything from providing benedryl immediately for a bee sting to properly addressing a large cut. When camping in Maine, our oldest fell on a rocky beach, sliced his hand open on a piece of coral. After carrying him up to the office putting pressure on his ahnd and keeping it raised above his heart, we discovered the office did not have adequate supplies to treat him. Hubby ran for the truck and our first aid kit; I treated him as we drove off to the hospital.

You can never be too prepared.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

EXCELLENT REMINDERS! Thanks!


----------

